# F-117 to the desert in 2008



## Armymatters (18 Feb 2006)

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/Feb-16-Thu-2006/news/5907352.html
The end for the world's first stealth fighter is now closer than ever before. Heading right for the desert, most likely never to return from the desert again.


----------



## karl28 (19 Feb 2006)

Man oh man this post makes me feel old lol . I remember seeing these things in the news when they first came out and now they are ready for the bone yard yikes .How fast technology becomes obsolete


----------



## Slim (19 Feb 2006)

They're sending the black jets up the river?! How come?!


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> They're sending the black jets up the river?! How come?!



Don't ask!  We could tell you, but then we'd have to kill you...  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Armymatters (19 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> They're sending the black jets up the river?! How come?!



Easy answer: they want more money for F-22's and JSF's. Retire the entire fleet of F-117's and get what, like 2 F-22's in return?  :


----------



## TCBF (19 Feb 2006)

Maybe they could souvenir them to us?

Tom


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Feb 2006)

As strange as it sounds, the F-117 is old technology...remember these things were operational before the U.S were taken hostage in Iran!  Put it another way...the prototype was flying only 12 years after the Sea King entered service with the RCN!

There are other systems out there that are more effective.  Some of them, I'm sure, we'll only find out about in 2020+.....  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Feb 2006)

Speaking of F-22's, 2 flew over Daytona Speedway today during the anthem.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Feb 2006)

They have to retire them in order to keep ramping up the technology so eventually they can just openly fly the UFOs they have stored at Roswell and have reverse engineered.  Oh, no!  I think I said too much!  Someone is at my door.......remember meeeeeee.......


----------



## TCBF (20 Feb 2006)

They wouldn't store the UFOs at Roswell. Wright - Patterson, more likely. 

 ;D

On Roswell:

"This was one of the largest SAC bomber bases in the country, known as Walker Air Force Base until 1967, when it was shut down. It is now a civilain airport known as the Roswell Industrial Air Center. During WWII, it was called Roswell Army Airfield, and in 1947 it became fomous for its involvement in the notorious 1947 Roswell UFO incident. Though the UFO actually crashed on the nearby Brazel Ranch, representatives from the military based here at the time went out to examine the wreckage at the ranch, and brought it back to this facility. There is little doubt that something unusual did crash. The Air Force has recently released documents "proving" it was an experimental balloon-suspended nuclear test monitoring device. UFOlogists say these documents are just another layer in the cover-up. Several outlying airfields were associated with Roswell AAF, and as Maxwell AFB, several missile silos were constructed around the base. Roswell was also the location of rocket pioneer Robert Goddard's lab and test site in the 1930's."

"In 1979 Jesse Marcel was interviewed regarding his role in the recovery of the wreckage. Jesse Marcel stated, "... it would not burn ... that stuff weighs nothing, it's so thin, it isn't any thicker than the tinfoil in a pack of cigarettes. It wouldn't bend. We even tried making a dent in it with a 16 pound sledge hammer. And there was still no dent in it." Officers who had been stationed at Wright Field in Dayton, Ohio (where the wreckage was taken) at the time of the incident have supported Jesse Marcel's claims. 

Dr. Jesse Marcel, Jr., eleven years old at the time of the incident, accompanied his Dad during the retrieval efforts. Dr. Jesse Marcel Jr. has produced detailed drawings of hieroglyphic like symbols that he saw on the surface of some of the wreckage. Dr Marcel testifies regularly on his belief that a UFO of some type crashed in Roswell. "

Roswell Field was where the 509th Composite Group trained for the Atom Bomb missions.  Later, as Walker AFB it was a B-29 (1951-52),  B-36 (1952-57), Atlas ICBM (1962-67),  and  a B-52E (1957-67) base.

We need an Alien/Dreamland/Black Projects thread!

Tom


----------



## chanman (20 Feb 2006)

Someone on another forum speculated that the odd shape of the aircraft might cause unusual structural stress on the airframe.

Besides, not that many were built - 50-something?

Have pics of 2 from the Abbotsford airshow, guards didn't like people walking behind or taking pictures from behind the airplanes though  :-\


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Feb 2006)

maybe they only made 50 do to the cost


----------



## chanman (20 Feb 2006)

I find it a bit hard to believe they'd just stash it at the boneyard.  I kinda expected 'retirement' to involve flying them back to Lockheed-Martin for removal of all the RAM and fiddly bits before being scrapped then and there - minus the odd piece for museum collections, of course.


----------

